# Ultra Cat boat



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Does anybody have any input on the Ultra Cat produced by this manufacturer.

Just wondering if anyone has one, knows someone who has one, or heard anything about them in the performance and functionabilty area.

http://www.aoboats.com/metadot/index.pl

Thanks
Damian


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

my step sons boss has one he says it will getup and go 
he brought it by here one day it sure looks good
but for the price i'll take my shoalwater anyday


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

capt henry said:


> my step sons boss has one he says it will getup and go
> he brought it by here one day it sure looks good
> but for the price i'll take my shoalwater anyday


Thanks, I guy a work with puts the graphics on the Ultra Cat. He does not know much about these type of boats, so i could not get much info from him.

Thanks, i did not know they were that expensive. What type of price range you talkking here?

Damian


----------



## tremur (Feb 2, 2006)

I was burning time on south padre three weeks ago and decided to go to Padre Boat Sales and checkthem out. They advertise like nobody's business in the Valley area. Here's what I found out. They will ultimately offer lengths of 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, and 25. As of three weeks ago, they only had 15, 23, and 25 footers available. The remainder were not yet rolling out. They focused on the larger boats first to get them to the guides and the smallest for inexpensive sales. The 17' model was at the Valley Boat Show a week and a half ago (first one out), but it was only a hull. I did test drive the 23' model with a 150 Optimax. Ran it up to 40 mph and it still had something left before I slowed down. Also, got right up in about 10-12" with four people on the boat. I wasn't interested in this large a boat, but I think I remember that the price tag was about $35-36K for the one I drove. I did go back and talk to the Sales Mgr. at the Marina and he priced a 17' model. With 115 E-Tec and aluminum trailer and a few minor accessories, he wanted $21.5K +TTL. Talking to other marinas at the boat show, they didn't seem to know much about the Ultra-Cat. The only real info they could offer was about the manufacturer. Evidently, from what they said, this mfr used to make cheap boats in other models. Don't know, and they didn't either, if that held true for the UltraCat. It is a no-wood, full fiberglass composite hull with a lifetime warrantee. The weight on the 19' model (19'3" I think) is more than a Shallow Sport 185 and less than a Dargel 186, but the SS does have gunnels and is not as wide and the Dargel has more storage wells, gunnels, and a larger console. For what it's worth, the sales mgr told me that padre boat sales is a 50% owner in the mfr for the ultracat. Don't know if there are any other dealers at this time.


----------



## Tubguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Drred4, I saw the Ultra Cat setting on 249, stopped to check it out. Looks like a nice boat. 

Lance


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The sales manager at SPI also told me he was a 50% owner but he also told me lots of other things that were not quite pure white ,this is the outfit that I had all the trouble with on the internet purchase...if you remember.

Kroll's(Charlie) in Rosenberg is a dealer as well and says there is only one owner of the manufacturing plant and that just happens to be his little brother.

dick


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

looked at the 25' cat yesterday is south padre, theys said it will run 60mpr with a 250 e-tech and get up in 10in. looks like a gaint dargle to me. almost twice the price


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the info so far.


Damian.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I am now running the 25' Ultra Cat. My boat is fully wrapped. I have the 250 E-Tec on mine. The boat will run for a 25' boat. I am coming out of a Simmons and trust me, it won't run with a Simmons. 

One thing is for sure, this boat will run very, very shallow. So shallow it will almost scare you. It will float extremely shallow as well, 5" shallow full of fuel and 2 on board. The most amazing thing, this boat gets on plane in 8" of water. I thought it was a little crazy and exagurated when they told me. Last week in the FLW my partner and I were way back in East Flats and decided to see if it would get on plane. We stuck the check it stick in the water and it was 8" deep. Turned the engine to the right and wha-la! On plane in nothing flat.

If you want to take a test ride, just call me. You will be simply amazed at how shallow this big boat really is. We call it the "Triple B"..... "Big Bad Barge!"

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

drred4 said:


> Thanks, I guy a work with puts the graphics on the Ultra Cat. He does not know much about these type of boats, so i could not get much info from him.
> 
> Thanks, i did not know they were that expensive. What type of price range you talkking here?
> 
> Damian


Tell the guy you work with that they are working him too hard!! Ultracat is another one of these builders that have a boat with great lines and ruin it with stupid swishes and swooshes and tribal design graphics along the side of the hull.

Other than than, the Ultracat looks great. I checked a couple out at Krolls Marine in Rosenberg.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> Tell the guy you work with that they are working him too hard!! Ultracat is another one of these builders that have a boat with great lines and ruin it with stupid swishes and swooshes and tribal design graphics along the side of the hull.
> 
> Other than than, the Ultracat looks great. I checked a couple out at Krolls Marine in Rosenberg.


The swiches and swooshes and tribal design graphics along the side of the hull are for Pro Staff only. They do not wrap boats for retail customers, unless they want to pay for it. The wraps are to get your attention and apparently it worked. You can get the hull in many different colors.

Regards,

Jimmie


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> The swiches and swooshes and tribal design graphics along the side of the hull are for Pro Staff only. They do not wrap boats for retail customers, unless they want to pay for it. The wraps are to get your attention and apparently it worked. You can get the hull in many different colors.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jimmie


Kroll's must have been rigging 2 or 3 "pro staff" boats at the same time then. In addition to the wrapped ultracat boat that is in all the adds, there were 3 others...all white hull, big ultra cat logo near the stern , and some kind of design going down the side of the hull.

Good looking boats, other than that.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

this is what I'm talking about...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

That's not a Pro Staff boat. I thought you were talking about the big Red boats with full wraps and the large tiger everywhere.

I kinda thought you were off pace with the swooshes and swashes and tribal art thing, I guess I was the one that was off base. That looks like a customer boat. I've never seen one with those graphics. All of the ones at South Padre are either all white or white with different color gell coat accents. They had a 23' with a dark deep blue down the top side of the hull, it was really nice looking.

What I was talking about was the fully wrapped boats are for Pro Staffers.

Sorry for the confusion. They will do what ever color scheme or graphic art that you want done.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw the ultra cat boat at the boat show and see it advertised in GCC. To me it is a knockoff of the Attackaflat. My boat looks exactly the same. Same tunnel, same transom, same storage compartment layouts. It seems as though everyone is saying the Ultracat cost $$$$ so look into the Attackaflat!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

TunnelVision said:


> I saw the ultra cat boat at the boat show and see it advertised in GCC. To me it is a knockoff of the Attackaflat. My boat looks exactly the same. Same tunnel, same transom, same storage compartment layouts. It seems as though everyone is saying the Ultracat cost $$$$ so look into the Attackaflat!


While they may be similar, the hull is not the same. Ultra Cat has a patent pending on the hull design. This boat was built from a wooden mold, not popped off of another hull. This is a completely new hull design.

Now, if you are comparing prices to the Attackaflat, you are comparing Apples to Oranges. I'm not knocking the Attackaflat, it is probably a great boat, but the Attackaflat is a 20'-5" boat that is 8' wide. The Ultra Cat is 25'-5" long and is 9' wide. There is a lot more boat in this particular Ultra Cat, so of course, the price is going to be higher.

We have a new 22' version that is 8'6" wide. This boat when equipped with a 150 ETEC will be priced in the mid 20's and when rigged with a 200 ETEC will be in the upper 20's. That is boat, motor, trailer, gauges, controls, and rigging. The Attackaflat will cost you somewhere in the low to mid 30's.

So the prices will be comparable for the equally sized boats.

I'm not saying there is one thing wrong with any of the other boats, I'm just asking you to compare apples to apples and not apples to oranges.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

oranges are delicious.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Wouldn't the Ultra Cat be comparable to the Flats Cat made in Victoria? I went to Flats Cat web site and they have some nice videos of that boat running shallow as heck, and I think it is priced alot better than the Ultra Cat. I've never seen one of these boats up close, and I sure could of used something like this in the Lower Laguna, but here in Galveston, I prefer the bay boat so I can get to the jetties and offshore on decent day, while still having the ability to fish in 3' of water. I have seen the El Pescadors and they advertise "6 inches or 60 fathoms" I don't know what their prices are, but if they really are capable of what they advertise, I think that, or something like, may be my next boat.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> oranges are delicious.


I must agree, they are quite tasty! They just don't taste anything like an apple. LOL!


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Comparing a 25' boat to a 20' boat on specs is indeed comparing apples to oranges. So you should compare the 21' Ultracat to the Attackflat. They are very similiar - too similiar. Tunnel, hull design, layout AND the beam are very very close. 

LMC has the attackflats priced with a 150 Yamaha in the low 20's. Just look in past editions of GCC. Call them and ask for David. He is the owner and runs an attackaflat tournament boat. 

At the end of the day, you should look at them both in person and go for a test drive. Also ask about the company and service you will receive. Explorer makes a **** good boat as seen by the many imitations. They have been around a long time and that speaks for itself. If you want a test drive let me know.....

No negative comments towards ultracat, I'm just stating that they are very similar to Explorer.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> Wouldn't the Ultra Cat be comparable to the Flats Cat made in Victoria? I went to Flats Cat web site and they have some nice videos of that boat running shallow as heck, and I think it is priced alot better than the Ultra Cat. I've never seen one of these boats up close, and I sure could of used something like this in the Lower Laguna, but here in Galveston, I prefer the bay boat so I can get to the jetties and offshore on decent day, while still having the ability to fish in 3' of water. I have seen the El Pescadors and they advertise "6 inches or 60 fathoms" I don't know what their prices are, but if they really are capable of what they advertise, I think that, or something like, may be my next boat.


Comparable yes. The pricing would be about the same once again. The 21' Flatscat is $14,900 just for the hull. Add in a $10,000 engine, a $3,000 trailer, and all of your rigging etc, and you are above $30,000.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Capt. Jimmie, how does it handle chop, wakes, etc?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

TunnelVision said:


> *Comparing a 25' boat to a 20' boat on specs is indeed comparing apples to oranges. So you should compare the 21' Ultracat to the Attackflat. They are very similiar - too similiar. Tunnel, hull design, layout AND the beam are very very close.*
> 
> I would agree, they are very similar. The difference is the tunnel design. They are different, hence the patent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> Capt. Jimmie, how does it handle chop, wakes, etc?


One word..... Awesome! The boat is soo long, it just walks over rough waters and wakes. At this past weekends FLW in Rockport, we were passing many boats out in the middle of the bay in 4' seas. We were running 40 mph through those conditions. We had a crossing wind and we got sprayed maybe a half dozen times only. I thought that was great too. I'm used to getting wet on every other wave in conditions like that.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

*ultracat*

cpt jimmie,

Have you had any problems with your fiberglass? I have an 8 month old 190 Ultra which is an Explorer tunnel Vee knock off that has cracks in the fiberglass which by the way they have offered to fix it just haven't had time to take it in. I have also seen the ultracat and am interested but am gun shy because of the fiberglass issue.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> cpt jimmie,
> 
> Have you had any problems with your fiberglass? I have an 8 month old 190 Ultra which is an Explorer tunnel Vee knock off that has cracks in the fiberglass which by the way they have offered to fix it just haven't had time to take it in. I have also seen the ultracat and am interested but am gun shy because of the fiberglass issue.


You would be the first I've heard of such an issue. The boat does come with a life time warranty, so they will fix it.

Exactly where are the cracks at?

You have the vee hull? I've only seen a few of them around, most end up with cat hulls.

As far as any other issues, again, you are the first I've heard of a problem. I can tell you that Ultra Cat is an awesome group of guys, so they will take care of it. Try to set some time to let them fix it.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Jimmie for the info on the Ultra Cat. This is the way that a thread should be posted and not get all heated and ugly. Hopefully, the readers will have more information to guide them towards a satisfactory purchase.

I look forward to possibly meeting you and the other members in the future..


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The Flats Cat prices include hull and trailer. Regardless, they are still kind of pricey, but awesome boats from what I understand.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

The crack is on the floor in the transom end of the boat. The middle section is a removable piece I imagine for access to in floor fuel tank. The crack is on the floor right where that piece buts up the the floor. I also have several cracks in the fish box, spider web crack on console and leaning post. Again they did say that they would fix the problem just haven't had a chance to take it in. I'm waiting for the 19' cat to come out so I can give it a whirl.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Patenting a hull is inconsequential as changing one tiny aspect of the boat, including hardware or coolers will be treated as a new and different "vessel". Copyright and anti-splashing cases have been taken all the way to the Supreme Court more than once just to prove that anyone can copy a "patented" boat without legal consequences (see "Maverick Vs. American Marine Holdings" and "Bonito Boats vs. Thunder Craft Boats".) Trust me, if copying a boat was illegal, Shallow Sport would have sued the pants off of several companies by now.

Also, a lifetime warranty doesn't mean much if a company goes out of business in 10 years. Not that Ultra Cat will, but they aren't quite time-tested yet, so don't rely too heavily upon that warranty.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> Patenting a hull is inconsequential as changing one tiny aspect of the boat, including hardware or coolers will be treated as a new and different "vessel". Copyright and anti-splashing cases have been taken all the way to the Supreme Court more than once just to prove that anyone can copy a "patented" boat without legal consequences (see "Maverick Vs. American Marine Holdings" and "Bonito Boats vs. Thunder Craft Boats".) Trust me, if copying a boat was illegal, Shallow Sport would have sued the pants off of several companies by now.
> 
> Also, a lifetime warranty doesn't mean much if a company goes out of business in 10 years. Not that Ultra Cat will, but they aren't quite time-tested yet, so don't rely too heavily upon that warranty.


You sound like you might have something to do with Shallow Sport? Patents can be copied, but must be chaned by something like 10% to be called "different". I promise you, look at the hulls, there is a considerable difference between the two hulls. There are similarities, but there are differences. I don't want to argue, both are fine boats. I don't think I have knocked any of the other boats, nor do I intend to do so.

Lastly, thanks for the kind words that Ultra Cat could be out of business. The same could be said for any company. All it takes is one bad hull in the hands of the right person and the next thing you know is that you are building boats for the rest of your life trying to pay for the mistake on one hull. Ultra Cat is not going anywhere, they are selling a lot of boats and picking up a lot of new dealers. It'll take a little time to get the boat on a first name basis with the general public, but it'll get there. If you ever ride in one and see what it'll do, you'll know that they are going to be here to stay.

Kind Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Jimmie Dooms,
I think if you foks want to sell these boats, you need to work on the website photos.
There are two pics and a diagram. 
I'd like to see some side shots, front on bow and stern with a perspective so I can tell what it's really like.
You get the idea and maybe they're working on it.
Also maybe stats and weight, max. horsepower etc.

Thanks,
kenny


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

like this kenny?

http://www.aoboats.com/metadot/index.pl?id=2289&isa=Category&op=show


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yikes ??? Nice ride man.. whew what a boat in 4 footers @ 40 mph. sounds like something I need for the last 2 weeks ??


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

kenny said:


> Capt. Jimmie Dooms,
> I think if you foks want to sell these boats, you need to work on the website photos.
> There are two pics and a diagram.
> I'd like to see some side shots, front on bow and stern with a perspective so I can tell what it's really like.
> ...


They are getting more pictures as we speak. How long it'll take them to update the site, I don't know. I know that I am going to be taking a lot of pictures for them very soon.

http://www.ultracatboats.com/our_boats.html

This link should give you the specs on each boat. You just need to click on each model. You are right though, we need to get more pictures up. Feel free to come down for a test ride with me if you ever want to.

Regards,

Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Does this give you a better look of the inside of the boat? LOL! We just got these taken for some ads for Castaway. Thought you would like this for "more pictures". 


Anyhow, I'll be getting some more pictures of the boat later on. If you are looking for some more detailed pictures let me know what you want to see. I'll take some at home and post them up for all to see.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

There is one at a Chinese Resterants parking lot at 249 neat Willowbrook. I didn't see anything that was much differant then other shallow boats myself. 

Yes all the Red and advertising catch's your eyes but my boat is paid for.. 

FN


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Fishnut said:


> There is one at a Chinese Resterants parking lot at 249 neat Willowbrook. I didn't see anything that was much differant then other shallow boats myself.
> 
> Yes all the Red and advertising catch's your eyes but my boat is paid for..
> 
> FN


Look at the hull and the compare it to others. There is a difference, not to mention the beam on these boats. These boats are wide, so they displace a lot of water when floating and therefore have an ultra skinny draft.

The Red does catch your eye, and having a boat paid for is nice. :dance:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

gris,

I received an email that you had asked "what does fully wrapped mean?"

It is not showing up for some reason.

Fully wrapped means a full vinyl sticker that completely wraps the boat. It is done for advertising purposes and helps catch your eye. When a wrap is removed, you have a brand new hull underneath. It is kinda like shrink wrapping the hull, but with color. Once you remove it, it is brand new underneath.

http://www.houstonwraps.com/modules.php?name=Services

The link above is some of the things that they offer. Check out the pics I inserted on my boat. That is what a wrap will look like. Some are less dramatic as mine and some are more dramatic.

The other boat is a standard hull color in the 23' x 108" Beam version.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Based on the pic I see above of the standard hull photo, I can already see something that is kind of a pain. How does the deck drain? Self bailing, but through a "channel" instead of out the sides of the boat? That channel can get items down in it and a pain to clean out unless you put some sort of wire mesh in front of it, i.e. window screen type mesh to keep plastics, weights, etc. from going into the channel. I would also prefer a much bigger hole for deck water to go out if a wave did fill it up.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Based on the pic I see above of the standard hull photo, I can already see something that is kind of a pain. How does the deck drain? Self bailing, but through a "channel" instead of out the sides of the boat? That channel can get items down in it and a pain to clean out unless you put some sort of wire mesh in front of it, i.e. window screen type mesh to keep plastics, weights, etc. from going into the channel. I would also prefer a much bigger hole for deck water to go out if a wave did fill it up.


You have a screen on the deck that keeps trash out. Water gets out pretty quickly. I haven't had water in it while fishing, but when you are washing the boat the runs out quick enough that continous running of the water hose won't fill up the back of the boat.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> You have a screen on the deck that keeps trash out. Water gets out pretty quickly. I haven't had water in it while fishing, but when you are washing the boat the runs out quick enough that continous running of the water hose won't fill up the back of the boat.


That's fine while testing it dry with a water hose......but a similar problem exists with my boat. Not so much the trash issue, but the scupper valves are located so close to the water line that if a wave were to come over the bow, in theory you could get filled up with enough water that it would sink the back of the boat below the water line, thereby not allowing the water to drain. But I don't think that is a problem unique to this boat. I bet the same problem exists on almost every type of bay boat.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> That's fine while testing it dry with a water hose......but a similar problem exists with my boat. Not so much the trash issue, but the scupper valves are located so close to the water line that if a wave were to come over the bow, in theory you could get filled up with enough water that it would sink the back of the boat below the water line, thereby not allowing the water to drain. But I don't think that is a problem unique to this boat. I bet the same problem exists on almost every type of bay boat.


I don't think that is a problem. I really believe that it is being blown out of proportion. The Simmons that I was running previously had the same set up, that boat gets rid of water fast. The same will be for this boat.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Team castaway- is it for real low 20's with boat, motor (150 e-tec), trailer, and standard features??? jack plate included?? would it be same price if they found a TRP?

i love the hull design and the tunnel design...looks like to me it gets more water PSI to the engine while the jack plate is higher? PM me, ima talk to my dad...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jeffpjacob said:


> I bet the same problem exists on almost every type of bay boat.


Shallow Sports are self bailing straight out the back, no channel. Southshores have a large hole on each side of the gunnels, no channel. Mowdys are straight out the back. Explorers out the side of the gunnel. There are several designs that go without an enclosed channel. I just personally think the enclosed channel is a pain to have to clean out because even sand and mud will wash into it and it doesn't all come out through the back. You will need to flush it out eventually to keep it clean if you are picky about it. About taking a wave and filling up the boat, don't think it cant happen. One nose dive into a 4 footer after coming off a 4 footer will do it. You want the water leaving the boat as fast as you can.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Shallow Sports are self bailing straight out the back, no channel. Southshores have a large hole on each side of the gunnels, no channel. Mowdys are straight out the back. Explorers out the side of the gunnel. There are several designs that go without an enclosed channel. I just personally think the enclosed channel is a pain to have to clean out because even sand and mud will wash into it and it doesn't all come out through the back. You will need to flush it out eventually to keep it clean if you are picky about it. About taking a wave and filling up the boat, don't think it cant happen. One nose dive into a 4 footer after coming off a 4 footer will do it. You want the water leaving the boat as fast as you can.


Really it's not that big of a deal. I'm sure if for you it's a must have, we can have them installed. Geez, could you be any more anti Ultra Cat? I've been very open, honest, and respectful towards the other boat manufactures. I think we should get both of our boats out on the water, your Shallow Sport and my Ultra Cat, we'll see which one runs aground first, which one gets up shallow, which one floats shallower, and which one runs faster.

You know I never ever respond like this, but come on. I've given every boat manufacturer plenty of respect, how about a little our way.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

300X said:


> Team castaway- is it for real low 20's with boat, motor (150 e-tec), trailer, and standard features??? jack plate included?? would it be same price if they found a TRP?
> 
> i love the hull design and the tunnel design...looks like to me it gets more water PSI to the engine while the jack plate is higher? PM me, ima talk to my dad...


I'll send you a PM in a few minutes.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Shallow Sports are self bailing straight out the back, no channel. Southshores have a large hole on each side of the gunnels, no channel. Mowdys are straight out the back. Explorers out the side of the gunnel. There are several designs that go without an enclosed channel. I just personally think the enclosed channel is a pain to have to clean out because even sand and mud will wash into it and it doesn't all come out through the back. You will need to flush it out eventually to keep it clean if you are picky about it. About taking a wave and filling up the boat, don't think it cant happen. One nose dive into a 4 footer after coming off a 4 footer will do it. You want the water leaving the boat as fast as you can.




HeY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did I get into this??????????????????

And it did'nt take so long to drain it, after we pulled the deck plugs!!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

why talk about 4 footers...how often do you see 4 footers in water these boats are designed to run in?

4 inches of water sure doesnt have em


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

300X said:


> why talk about 4 footers...how often do you see 4 footers in water these boats are designed to run in?
> 
> 4 inches of water sure doesnt have em


Ever see a tug boat wake?

Jimmy, I hope you don't think I'm being anti-Ultra Cat. I love them, and yeah I'm a little jealous I can't afford one right now. Actually, I fell in love with the flats cat AFTER I bought my boat. The Ultra Cat seems to be about the same, with some improved design items and is being very highly marketed. And the graphics, I love them. I just like playing devil's advocate once and a while.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

ask those 2 about mansfield hehehehe. Hmmm, I wonder how quickly mine will drain??????


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

ya.....a tug boat in 4 inches of water...ya see that every day


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

JD, what does that wrap job cost?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Mansfield and CC bay can build on up, probably 2-4' under extremely windy conditions. That was about that mansfield comment to J and bender....


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

300X said:


> ya.....a tug boat in 4 inches of water...ya see that every day


LOL.......smart butt.... you usually get to that 4 inches via the ICW don't ya? I KNOW you've seen a few there.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> LOL.......smart butt.... you usually get to that 4 inches via the ICW don't ya? I KNOW you've seen a few there.


lol i know...just giving ya a hard time, no intentions


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

300X said:


> lol i know...just giving ya a hard time, no intentions


I know. I can take a joke. Great banter. :biggrin:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> Ever see a tug boat wake?
> 
> Jimmy, I hope you don't think I'm being anti-Ultra Cat. I love them, and yeah I'm a little jealous I can't afford one right now. Actually, I fell in love with the flats cat AFTER I bought my boat. The Ultra Cat seems to be about the same, with some improved design items and is being very highly marketed. And the graphics, I love them. I just like playing devil's advocate once and a while.


That's fine, it was just seeming to me that no matter what I said, there was a negative to follow up. My only real comment is that if you haven't been in one, then you can't decide for yourself then, nor can you comment with factual information.

No harm taken and none was meant either. I am doing a demo ride next week for trp150. I promise you, once you compare this boat to the competition you'll know that they've got something here. It is a bad boy.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> JD, what does that wrap job cost?


I don't have exact figures, but I'm sure on my 25' hull it is probably near $4,000.00. Remember, the wrap is extra and is not a part of the standard package from Ultra Cat. They are or were only wrapping boats for demo and Pro Staff. I'm sure they'll include a wrap for a charge if you really wanted it.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> LOL.......smart butt.... you usually get to that 4 inches via the ICW don't ya? I KNOW you've seen a few there.


The more I think about it, I don't think a 4 footer would swamp the boat unless it were swells we were talking about. Again, we ran across Aransas Bay at the FLW in 3' - 4' waves at 40 mph. My console got sprayed maybe half a dozen times.

Plus, if a person can simply to remember to occasionally rinse out the drains, you should never have a problem. Again, the Simmons has the same exact set up and it is not a problem at all. I've had the entire back of the boat about 12" deep in water (my Simmons) and we never sank.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> Plus, if a person can simply to remember to occasionally rinse out the drains, you should never have a problem.
> Regards,
> Jimmie


I have similar type drains, and I have yet to get them clogged, except for the occasional shrimp. I was told that my boat can be filled up with water and it won't sink........but of course I"m sure every salesperson tells a prospective buyer the same thing. One of these days I may get the balls to try it, in a controlled situation of course.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*pictures of your cat*

Whats Up J.d. Nice Looking Boat What Trophies Are You Holding Did You Win Something In Your Ultra I Don't Know About ? I Want To Ride In That Puppy To Check Out The Hype And Let These Other Boys Know What I Think.. I Wont Change Boats But Do Like To Know First Hand So I Can Put My 2 Cents In If Someone Asks.. Because It Sounds Like The Best Of Both Worlds Gets Up Skinny And Runs Mid 6o's And Take Rough Water Well... Sweet Boat...good Luck In The Trts Next Week See Ya There....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Didn't "intend" to sound negative, just stating a design that I am familiar with and didn't like for others to consider when purchasing a boat. There is always something after the fact that a person didn't think about when they buy a boat. I have no affiliation with any boat as of right now, I sold all of mine this year.

Stew has it as far as my preferences go. I love the "nothing in the way" for water to drain out the back of the boat. After all, if it is for skinny water 90% of the time why even have sides.  You learn to like and understand more and more things as you buy more and more different style boats. And Stew remembers our story of nose diving reel_benders boat through a wave in Mansfied running the ditch. Haha.. we learned our lesson and a better route after that. Glad he had a console to hide behind. LMAO

No harm intended by my post. Internet is emotionless at best. Sorry if I sounded that way. The cats are definitely a step ahead of a v-bottom in speed and performance, that's what holds the record and goes the fastest on the speed boat races.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> I think we should get both of our boats out on the water, your Shallow Sport and my Ultra Cat, we'll see which one runs aground first, which one gets up shallow, which one floats shallower, and which one runs faster.












Even though I do not own a shallow sport much less a boat right now, I would love to actually see that or hear about the results. Can we get Stew in with his Trancat as well? Maybe some Flats Cats, Newwater's, etc.? That would be awesome. I don't think the speed would be a contest against the cats but the other areas would be interesting to see and make a helluva selling point for whichever boat prevails since I have yet to see real world comparisons done by real world shallow fishermen. Hey, we should throw an RFL in there also.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

stew1tx said:


> .


That prop sure does look real shiny and sharp. You buff it clean after each use?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

*Didn't "intend" to sound negative, just stating a design that I am familiar with and didn't like for others to consider when purchasing a boat. There is always something after the fact that a person didn't think about when they buy a boat. I have no affiliation with any boat as of right now, I sold all of mine this year.*

I don't have a problem with that. No harm taken.

*Stew has it as far as my preferences go. I love the "nothing in the way" for water to drain out the back of the boat.*

See it makes me wonder when a boat has that? Does the boat really have a problem with taking water over the bow that it needs to be completely open in the back to let water run out? I doubt it, but it makes a person question it on the reverse side of the coin.

*After all, if it is for skinny water 90% of the time why even have sides.*

The reason I like boats with sides is how many times have you put a fish in the boat and it comes unhooked or starts flopping around the boat after you have removed it from the net?

Can you say bye bye big sow trout?

Can you say bye bye Mr. 27½" & 9 lb Redfish, that would have just won me $50,000 in the FLW or Redfish Cup, and it just flopped off the side of the boat and shot me the finger as he swam away and I cried like a 2 year old with a diaper full of crapola!

That's why I like boats with sides or a cockpit like bone boats or Simmons. Gotta have an insurance plan.

* You learn to like and understand more and more things as you buy more and more different style boats. And Stew remembers our story of nose diving reel_benders boat through a wave in Mansfied running the ditch. Haha.. we learned our lesson and a better route after that. Glad he had a console to hide behind. LMAO*

That sounds like that wasn't a lot fun at the time.

*No harm intended by my post. Internet is emotionless at best. Sorry if I sounded that way. The cats are definitely a step ahead of a v-bottom in speed and performance, that's what holds the record and goes the fastest on the speed boat races.*

No harm or foul taken. You are correct, the internet is emotionless at best. My apologizies on my side as well.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*Can you say bye bye Mr. 27½" & 9 lb Redfish, that would have just won me $50,000 in the FLW or Redfish Cup, and it just flopped off the side of the boat and shot me the finger as he swam away and I cried like a 2 year old with a diaper full of crapola!*

Haha... I had a really good visual of that for some strange reason. To funny. Thanks.

Oh yeah, Stew's design helps stepping in and out of the boat for wading.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Haha... I had a really good visual of that for some strange reason. To funny. Thanks.
> 
> Oh yeah, Stew's design helps stepping in and out of the boat for wading.


Yeah, I even giggled a little after I posted it. Now that's funny........ I don't care who ya r !!!!

Lord I'm sorry............ LOL!!!!


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Man, I really need to get into tournament fishing. You guys are having all the fun (and tears).


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeopp, I worked on my design for probably a month, maybe a month and a half, going out on the water and thinking hard about each facet of how my boat would look. The primary reason for the cut outs on mine is for wading. I designed it with the premise of being clean, and I can not tell you how many guides really appreciate it for that, nothing in the way, and very simple. I never leave the cut outs at home, or off for that matter, because I would hate to lose one and they are so easy to slide in and out.

That was a picture when the boat was brand new which is why the prop is so CHINY! I can honestly say that I have only once had a wave over the bow, and it was when I was down in Mansfield when J and Bender got to go on a ride and we were anchored in deep water and got a wave from an offshore boat push the stern up as a large wind driven wave approached from the other direction. THEORETICALLY though, cats are more prone to waves over the bow as their bows do not have the bouyancy that a V hull has. Typically, and on all cats I have seen, the pontoons or sponsons are at water level several feet aft of the bow.

I am still planning on making the shallow water fishing show a reality later this year. This will prove and disprove just about everything a manufacturer has to say, boats, props, jackplates, trim tabs, you name it. Finally a real world test for all those that have yearned for it for so long. Soliciting help if anyone is interested in being part of history.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> Man, I really need to get into tournament fishing. You guys are having all the fun (and tears).


oh, when mickey was still running troutmasters back in the day, oh man, that was fun....hahaha

i'd watch adults argue left and right for fishing spots, and at the weigh in's it would be a comedy show with more yelling


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Perfect place for this is Mansfield, miles and miles of flats with no vegetation to harm, and a perfect proving ground.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> Perfect place for this is Mansfield, miles and miles of flats with no vegetation to harm, and a perfect proving ground.


the graveyard in the laguna....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

there is a lot of vegetation in there, and the area is somewhat smaller, imagine 100-200 boats in there.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

300X said:


> oh, when mickey was still running troutmasters back in the day, oh man, that was fun....hahaha
> 
> i'd watch adults argue left and right for fishing spots, and at the weigh in's it would be a comedy show with more yelling


True'r words have never been spoken.

Dave


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

First of all, since J has no more boats he is not allowed to comment!!! LOL
Secondly, the drain thing-a-majig getting clogged on his boat may have something to do with never cleaning it.
Thirdly, when a boat owner carries glass bottles, and so said glass bottles break on the deck........it is real hard to get the pieces out when they are stuck in that lil screen he reccommends you to install.


Good come back with the loosing the big fish line. I don't think the sides affect my loosing fish............... shoot I 've lost off of no sides and 2ft high sides. It's amazing how those darn things can just squirt out of your hands when ya least expect it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> I am still planning on making the shallow water fishing show a reality later this year. This will prove and disprove just about everything a manufacturer has to say, boats, props, jackplates, trim tabs, you name it. Finally a real world test for all those that have yearned for it for so long. Soliciting help if anyone is interested in being part of history.


stew,

I'm here to help. You let me know what needs to happen and we will help put together what ever we need to do. We want every shallow water boat to be there and perform a head to head test. Each person should be responsible for their own cost for the event. No sponsors should be allowed so that no one can say that the reason "xyz" won was because they spent the most sponsor dollars.

A real world, run'em until the run aground, who gets up the shallowest, runs the shallowest, drafts the shallowest, and runs the quickest.

Ultra Cat will bring which ever boat you want us to as well. Please contact me if you need help organizing the event.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Team Castaway said:


> stew,
> 
> I'm here to help. You let me know what needs to happen and we will help put together what ever we need to do. We want every shallow water boat to be there and perform a head to head test. Each person should be responsible for their own cost for the event. No sponsors should be allowed so that no one can say that the reason "xyz" won was because they spent the most sponsor dollars.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one willing to put a boat out for this thing? Someone else has to want to know the truth and see some real world testing against each other. No sponsors to pad the results either.

I can't believe not one single person jumped on this one yet?hwell:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What Stewy needs to do is get manufacturers involved.... setup their boat the best way they know how in order to compete, then come see if it is worthy.  Unless they're scared (unlike Ultracat).

Yes, Stewy needs help organizing the thing.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> What Stewy needs to do is get manufacturers involved.... setup their boat the best way they know how in order to compete, then come see if it is worthy.  Unless they're scared (unlike Ultracat).
> 
> Yes, Stewy needs help organizing the thing.


I am here and willing. I think that the manufacturers should be involved. I say that we must compete with equal boats as well. Although, I don't think any of the companies actually have a 25' Cat, except for Majek. But it should be equal irregardless. We should have a range, say 20' to 22' or 20' to 25'.... I don't care, just don't compare 20'er's + and then let an 18'er come in. If that's the case, let's have more divisions.

I would love to know exactly where we stand. I am confident that we will prevail, but if we don't, I'd like to know where we stand and need to improve. Just don't let any sponsors come in that can pad pockets, because who ever comes out on top will have priceless bragging rights for sure.

The test should be done by a scoring system. Say 100 points for the each division of test. Shallowest draft, plane the shallowest, run the shallowest, dryest boat, fastest boat, best drifting boat (it doesn't tack off course), etc.. So if we had 6 test, a tops score would be 600. I think we will find out whose best at what and who is the best "overall".

This should get interesting to say the least. Not to mention, I'll go into the event with the mind set it is all for fun, so no punches can be thrown at the winner! I bet you can get some magazines and TV coverage for the event as well.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I don't think there is any way you are going to get manufacturers to agree to come. There is too much for them to lose if they don't come out on top. IMO, all of them are better off with things shrouded in a little bit of mystery and tall tales. :wink:

Oh, btw our Flats Cat will run skinnier than any prop boat known to mankind


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Well Stuart, if the man is called and they don't want to compete, they'll just have to be told "OK, well Joe Blow has one of your boats and will be there to represent your make and model. Hope you don't mind Joe Blow's results posted on the internet and possibly a magazine article for all of Texas gulf coast fishermen to see."

LOL


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Someone else is coming out with a new boat called a "SkinnyCat " or " SkinnyKat"

Seen um take it out for a test ride yesterday. Looked more like a Shallowsport hull than a flatscat . 

Dave


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Stuart said:


> I don't think there is any way you are going to get manufacturers to agree to come. There is too much for them to lose if they don't come out on top. IMO, all of them are better off with things shrouded in a little bit of mystery and tall tales. :wink:
> 
> Oh, btw our Flats Cat will run skinnier than any prop boat known to mankind


I bet it is skinny, but I'm betting we can go just as shallow. Want to bring your boat to the competition and see where we both stand? Would you like us to run our boat with 76 gallons of gas as well? :cheers:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Well Stuart, if the man is called and they don't want to compete, they'll just have to be told "OK, well Joe Blow has one of your boats and will be there to represent your make and model. Hope you don't mind Joe Blow's results posted on the internet and possibly a magazine article for all of Texas gulf coast fishermen to see."
> 
> LOL


Exactly. I am willing to bet $1.00 that a lot of manufacturers will not want to be involved. Advertising for the winner would be priceless. Have a problem or not fair well and it could be devistating coverage for you.


----------



## PTPTBAYRAT (Apr 19, 2006)

*18' ultra cat*

I do have some pics that I took for a friend of mine....He has the 18'....here is one before any decals or wraps
......ok

http://http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/ptptbayrat/?action=view&current=a3411977.jpg

Does anybody have any input on the Ultra Cat produced by this manufacturer.

Just wondering if anyone has one, knows someone who has one, or heard anything about them in the performance and functionabilty area.

http://www.aoboats.com/metadot/index.pl

Thanks
Damian[/QUOTE]


----------



## PTPTBAYRAT (Apr 19, 2006)

oops.....added a few extras in the link......

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/ptptbayrat/?action=view&current=a3411977.jpg


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Outback Ultra Cat*

Hi just read a old post about your ultra cat. I assume its the Advanced Outdoors manuf that has Outback on the sides? In process of purchasing one and wanted to hear any other comments regarding the boat overall. i am pairing it with an 150hp Suzuki 4strk. look nice and price seems fair. Thanks for your comments in advance.



Team Castaway said:


> I am now running the 25' Ultra Cat. My boat is fully wrapped. I have the 250 E-Tec on mine. The boat will run for a 25' boat. I am coming out of a Simmons and trust me, it won't run with a Simmons.
> 
> One thing is for sure, this boat will run very, very shallow. So shallow it will almost scare you. It will float extremely shallow as well, 5" shallow full of fuel and 2 on board. The most amazing thing, this boat gets on plane in 8" of water. I thought it was a little crazy and exagurated when they told me. Last week in the FLW my partner and I were way back in East Flats and decided to see if it would get on plane. We stuck the check it stick in the water and it was 8" deep. Turned the engine to the right and wha-la! On plane in nothing flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

OCDfshrman said:


> Hi just read a old post about your ultra cat. I assume its the Advanced Outdoors manuf that has Outback on the sides? In process of purchasing one and wanted to hear any other comments regarding the boat overall. i am pairing it with an 150hp Suzuki 4strk. look nice and price seems fair. Thanks for your comments in advance.


Sorry, but just ran across this post. Yes, Advanced Outdoors is the manufacturer. If you are asking me about the Outback, I couldn't tell you. I've never put a foot in one, even on a trailer. That style of boat is not even in my thoughts. Not that they are bad, I just don't prefer hulls like that personally. If I was looking for a "V" hull, I'd take the extra draft that would come with a speed hull.... but I tournament fish, so I'd be partial to the speed.

If you are asking about the Ultra Cat, I can't say enough about it's performance. The boat is everything I've ever said it was. The most important thing is to make sure that it gets rigged properly. That can be said for any boat, so pay attention to detail when rigging, listen to what others have to say about which prop to use. Don't get a prop that will give you more speed. You will suffer when it comes to shallow water performance. Such as, I could run a prop on mine that will make my boat run 55+ mph, but the hole shot then lacks and I can't get the boat up on plane in shallow enough water for my liking. I can run another prop that will only let me run 52 mph, but will get up on plane with the boat touching the bottom or nearly touching the bottom, 6" - 8" of water depending on how soft the bottom is.

With a 150 on the 25xs, your shallow water performance will be fine. Your top speed will be a little slower, but should still be 40+ mph, which is plenty fast and pretty good IMHO, considering the boat you may be considering is 25'-5" long and 9' wide.

Good luck to you and should you have any questions in regards to rigging or simply anything in general, feel free to contact me at anytime and Welcome to the Ultra Cat family!

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

I am in the market for the 18 ft but i did not want to give up my 16 ft scooter because of how shallow i can get up , i sight fish 99% of the time and i have a 6 yr old that won't quit so i sarted to look around and i think that i could make this boat work for us , but where i fish is whit sand (hard bottom). i hope i don't make a mistake i love my scooter.


Team Castaway said:


> I am now running the 25' Ultra Cat. My boat is fully wrapped. I have the 250 E-Tec on mine. The boat will run for a 25' boat. I am coming out of a Simmons and trust me, it won't run with a Simmons.
> 
> One thing is for sure, this boat will run very, very shallow. So shallow it will almost scare you. It will float extremely shallow as well, 5" shallow full of fuel and 2 on board. The most amazing thing, this boat gets on plane in 8" of water. I thought it was a little crazy and exagurated when they told me. Last week in the FLW my partner and I were way back in East Flats and decided to see if it would get on plane. We stuck the check it stick in the water and it was 8" deep. Turned the engine to the right and wha-la! On plane in nothing flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

no bait said:


> I am in the market for the 18 ft but i did not want to give up my 16 ft scooter because of how shallow i can get up , i sight fish 99% of the time and i have a 6 yr old that won't quit so i sarted to look around and i think that i could make this boat work for us , but where i fish is whit sand (hard bottom). i hope i don't make a mistake i love my scooter.


You won't have any problems. I've personally seen these boats do some absolutely amazing things. I don't know where you are at, but we have a guy in the Port O'Conner area that runs an 18xs Ultra Cat and he can show you exactly what it will do. If you need more information, let me know.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## lowtexan (Sep 21, 2009)

I JUST BOUGHT A 22 uLTRA CAT AND AM HAVING AN eVINRUDE 225 ETEC AND NEED YOUR VIEWS ON THE BOAT AND THE PROP IT NEEDS. Can you help quickly?


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

The poweretech OFX 20P is a good all around prop (out of the box) for this boat, but i have finetuned the performance with a modified Revolution IV... I am running the same boat with a Merc 225


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

The Mercury props are the only way to go. The Powertech props are great for hole shot, but lack everywhere else. I was not at all impressed with the one I had. I was running the Mercury Rev 4, 21 pitch on mine. 25' Ultra Cat, 250 ETEC. Smooth water (glass like conditions) 50 mph, get some chop and you could get 54-55 mph, get the nasty stuff and get another 3 mph or so out of it. 

You should be able to get close to if not over 60 mph with that set up. I would think that you would need a Rev 4 in a 23 pitch with your set up. You may need a 21, I'm not totally sure. Good luck and you are really going to like that boat.


----------

